# Seiko Pogue



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi

I have been reading up about 'space' watches and am very intrigued by the Seiko 'Pogue'. I have seen numerous watches on eBay etc but am concerned that a great deal of them are Mumbai specials! Have any of you vintage watch gurus got any tips / advice on where to buy a decent looking 'Pogue'. I like the yellow dial version with the matching inner bezel and pepsi outer which seems to command a premium price. I love the 1970s styling and colour scheme of this piece and believe its going to increase in value in years to come.

Any tips / advice is much appreciated.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

You are wise to be wary of Frankens here. I double check this article with these to make sure it all adds up

http://wornandwound.com/gallery-seiko-6139-6002-pogue/

One surprising thing on these is the cost of the glass - £42 trade price!


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi anyone got any thoughts on this watch? I have looked at it and cosmetically I think its completely original
















The dial, hands and case look good to me. Obviously the bracelet is some 70s/80s monstrosity but I'm intending to change it for a solid tapered H link one from Doctor Seiko. If you see anything that looks wrong please let me know. It needs a service as the pusher at 2 o'clock is stuck and the one at 4 o'clock doesn't do anyhting. Is there anyone in the UK that overhauls vintage Seikos?

Thanks again for help to date.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been drawn to the Pogue for a long time, but it's one of the hardest watches to find a decent unmolested example of, so I'm still a Pogue virgin


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

conmcn said:


> Hi
> I have been reading up about 'space' watches and am very intrigued by the Seiko 'Pogue'. I have seen numerous watches on eBay etc but am concerned that a great deal of them are Mumbai specials! Have any of you vintage watch gurus got any tips / advice on where to buy a decent looking 'Pogue'. I like the yellow dial version with the matching inner bezel and pepsi outer which seems to command a premium price. I love the 1970s styling and colour scheme of this piece and believe its going to increase in value in years to come.
> Any tips / advice is much appreciated.


One of our mods has one IIRC, if you browse recent threads you're likely to find it (or use the SEARCH function). Buying from watch enthusiasts (tried WatchRecon?) you're a little less likely to encounter scammers like on eBay.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The trouble is unfortunately spares for these are becoming harder and harder to find ,almost impossible , hence the increase in there cost imo.
Even the after market parts seem to be becoming scarcer , so it might pay to get as good an original example as you can (easier said than done I know).

The one you have shown looks right enough but original crystals are obsolete and the aftermarket ones don't look right , the edges are to rounded.

The yellow dialled model is the real Pogue (as in the model worn by Colonel W Pogue during his time at the spacelab ), the other variants are trading on the name to increase profits


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

I believe the purists would say that the one I have shared is not a 'true Pogue' as it doesn't have 'Water 70m resistant' by the nine o'clock on the dial. Its a later 1975 model but its close enough for me!


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

That looks a very nice example.


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Anyone got any ideas where I can get a decent replacement crystal for this thing?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

conmcn said:


> I believe the purists would say that the one I have shared is not a 'true Pogue' as it doesn't have 'Water 70m resistant' by the nine o'clock on the dial. Its a later 1975 model but its close enough for me!


 True but I think the yellow dialled version is generally accepted , I do have a couple as you can see the 70m waterproof one wasn't as waterproof as a previous owner thought

Not the best of pics i'm afraid



and my other later version





conmcn said:


> Anyone got any ideas where I can get a decent replacement crystal for this thing?


 This guy on Ebay has loads of Seiko parts , so worth an ask https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/schillachi61


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> One of our mods has one IIRC, if you browse recent threads you're likely to find it (or use the SEARCH function). Buying from watch enthusiasts (tried WatchRecon?) you're a little less likely to encounter scammers like on eBay.


 I can't find this thread, maybe I'm a bit dim but I can't see it


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

I was also wondering if anyone knows if it would be possible to buff the scratches from the crystal with an abrasive diamond paste? I wouldn't fancy ding it myself but was wondering if it can be done and is this service available in the UK?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

conmcn said:


> I can't find this thread, maybe I'm a bit dim but I can't see it


Use the forum SEARCH function. You can search on posts by specific users. I think it's either Roger the Dodger or Mach… who have one ... Sorry, I can't link their usernames, I'm on Tapatalk at the moment. But when you start typing the name in the username field, the forum will offer to autocomplete.


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> Use the forum SEARCH function. You can search on posts by specific users. I think it's either Roger the Dodger or Mach… who have one ... Sorry, I can't link their usernames, I'm on Tapatalk at the moment. But when you start typing the name in the username field, the forum will offer to autocomplete.


 Thanks Tourbillon, I'll have a look in a bit I'm trying to finish up at work and head home! Thanks to everyone else who has contributed, I'm a newbie to this and find the watch world fascinating if not a bit daunting due to the Frankens circulating around!


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Your best bet for the crystal is a Sternkreuz 330W18GN equivalent (XMD 330.821)

CousinsUK sell them - as do ebay sellers (at an inflated price).

If you're interested in getting it serviced (should you win the auction) then contact me, I've done a LOT of these now.


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Sir Alan said:


> Your best bet for the crystal is a Sternkreuz 330W18GN equivalent (XMD 330.821)
> 
> CousinsUK sell them - as do ebay sellers (at an inflated price).
> 
> If you're interested in getting it serviced (should you win the auction) then contact me, I've done a LOT of these now.


 Thanks Sir Alan, I'll be in touch. I have seen a few that interest me. I'm trying to get a 1976 one preferably September as it's my birthday but no joy to date!


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

I won the watch, admittedly for a little more than I wanted to pay. Sir Alan I tried to pm you about getting it serviced. Give me a shout whenever suits you, thanks conmcn.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

conmcn said:


> It needs a service as the pusher at 2 o'clock is stuck and the one at 4 o'clock doesn't do anyhting.


 The pushers probably have a load of crud under them, cleaning it out may restore functionality.

Easily done if you have some basic tools.


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Big Bad Boris said:


> The pushers probably have a load of crud under them, cleaning it out may restore functionality.
> 
> Easily done if you have some basic tools.


 How easy exactly? Any basic how to guides available? I'm a newbie so reluctant to mess with this watch as I think it's a very nice example. I would like to get it serviced and regulated anyway.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

The main thing you'll need is a caseback remover (maplins, ebay etc)

The first 50 seconds of this you tube vid will give you some idea of whats involved - there's a load more 6139 vids on there as well


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

If pushers are stuck or not doing anything, and you're not familiar with working on watches, I would NOT open it up and try repairing it, or "cleaning" them and then trying them some more. Unless you are experimenting on the watch, get it to someone who knows what they're doing…. Just my two cents.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Chromejob said:


> If pushers are stuck or not doing anything, and you're not familiar with working on watches, I would NOT open it up and try repairing it, or "cleaning" them and then trying them some more. Unless you are experimenting on the watch, get it to someone who knows what they're doing…. Just my two cents.


 Sound advice , the pushers on this watch are held in with a retaining ring and once the back is removed and the ring taken out , if you're not careful the pushers and springs can disappear into the abyss, ask me how I know  I've done a few myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've had a repairman tell me some pushers on a Pulsar were deteriorating, and the pieces (ring? spring? seals?) were fragging into the movement. :shothead:


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for the advice everyone. It looks relatively simple but I love the watch too much to risk destroying it. I'm going to send it to someone to fully service and clean it. I think its worth the investment.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a 6139-6002 with a 6003R dial which I bought about 12 years ago before the prices went silly, it's not technically a Pogue as per Seiko purists definition but pretty close. The lume has been retouched at some point but most else seems OK to my non-expert Seiko eye although given the number of 6139's which have been put together from parts I have never been 100% sure. As a bonus it has a nice full-length tapered bracelet which ties in the with the late 1974 production date. Comments welcome from the experts!

View attachment 13240


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have one loosely termed a 'Pogue', It has a gold dial rather than yellow and has a grey inner bezel rather than yellow!!  :tongue:










John


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

A useful buyer's guide https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-6139-600x-collectors-guide


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@conmcn I shouldn't worry too much about the legends on the dial at the 9 position. The 'Waterproof' legend was only used during the first year of production (1969-1970). During the second year and up to 1972, they had 'Water Resist', and after that, the dials had no legend at 9, so yours may be a later one. You can tell the month and year it was made by looking at the serial number. With Seiko, you need to know the decade the watch was in production...in this case from 1969 to 1979....so the first number will tell you the year...for example a 3 would be 1973. The second number/letter tells you the month it was made. 1-9 = Jan to Sept, O=Oct, N=Nov and D=Dec. The last four digits are the watch's production run number out of 9999. There are some givaways for 'frankens'. The crown should have a dimple at its centre and sit flush with the case when in its normal position...if it doesn't, it's not a correct one.










Look at the sub dial. If it has concentric rings on it it's almost certainly a redial as the original ones are smooth, and look at the sub dial markers, too. They should touch the edge of the sub dial or be very close to it. If there is a gap between the end of the marker and the edge of the sub, it's not right.










http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/101066-the-seiko-6139-6002-project/&do=embed

Here's a couple of pics of mine as it is now...this is the one Dave @Chromejob was talking about.


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks Roger the Dodger. I just got it back after a 6 week wait and it appears the pusher was stuck as it's an aftermarket of the wrong size. The watch maker did put in two pushers but they are a little on the short side and look wrong. Not majorly but enough to annoy me! My question is where can I get a correct pair of pushers for 6139-6002 October 1975, preferably genuine Seiko failing that good quality aftermarket ones, of the right length! The ones I see on eBay vary some are straight at the top of the pusher some have a slight bevel on the edge etc. A link to a good trusted supplier would be appreciated.


----------

